# The DNA REO



## Rob Fisher (23/8/15)

Yes there is such a device... and it's on it's way to SA! Whoooo!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Ollie (23/8/15)

Now were talking @Rob Fisher, a regulated Reo will launch me into Reoville!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## DoubleD (23/8/15)

Ssijarraa, Rob Fisher you are the "Vape King of Mods" 

Top class

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (23/8/15)

Now that is nice. Just needs to be dual batteries

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (23/8/15)

That would be rather useful but I'm a strong advocate of the reo being indestructible. 

I only found I need regulated devices with tanks because if the wattage was too high the wick would burn and taste funny. 

The vape on a mech becomes quite noticeable at about 3.3v when the battery needs changing. 

Dual batteries word be nice but it would take away from the awesome small form factor.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Silver (23/8/15)

@Rob Fisher - that is AMAZING!

A bottom fed regulated with a DNA 30 was the whole idea of the Afriville project over a year ago!

This will be very interesting and I am so keen to hear what you think

Sounds perfect for a Cyclone with a 1 ohm coil!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Raslin (23/8/15)

Is that a Diy mod or original from Reo mods?


----------



## Silver (23/8/15)

Raslin said:


> Is that a Diy mod or original from Reo mods?



I very much doubt its from Reosmods @Raslin 
The modmaster has previously stated he has no intention of getting into electronics.
Custom modification I presume

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/8/15)

Raslin said:


> Is that a Diy mod or original from Reo mods?



Yip as Hi Ho @Silver said... it's a custom mod of a REO.


----------



## Andre (23/8/15)

Raslin said:


> Is that a Diy mod or original from Reo mods?





Silver said:


> I very much doubt its from Reosmods @Raslin
> The modmaster has previously stated he has no intention of getting into electronics.
> Custom modification I presume


But he has recently intimated that he will be building a modular Reo to plug and play boards.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Silver (23/8/15)

Andre said:


> But he has recently intimated that he will be building a modular Reo to plug and play boards.



That is very interesting @Andre
Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Paulie (23/8/15)

Andre said:


> But he has recently intimated that he will be building a modular Reo to plug and play boards.



Thats going to be interesting!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Raslin (23/8/15)

That's a brilliant diy job then. Best of both worlds. The modular Reo would be interesting.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

